# Update on Joes Jump Farm. The sickness continues...



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Things have been rough at the farm. Constant work, with little riding. We are 14 days deep into building today. Almost finished with the middle section. The big set on the outside is ripping. I've only hit it a few times, because building comes first. The middle section has mad flow. Way to many transfers to count. People are already getting destroyed, trying to link new transfers.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

We said fyck the backhoe, we need a loader, and Big Daddy Joe pulled though.


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

where did the blood come from? course looks amazing!


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

DUDE THAT LOOKS SO SICK!!!!


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The 90 hip rips the gnar.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

snooky do work


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

At the end of each day, a trophy is handed out to the hardest shuveler. I've won it a couple times.:rockon:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

That is so sick.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

Loveliness.


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

zachdank you are my hero.


----------



## likestocrash (May 29, 2004)

That's the spot of all spots. F***IN nice work.:eekster: How many locals you got on the crew? I would give my left or right nut to ride there. Bigg up.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

dude im still amazed at how well that has come along


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

new top ripe for the picking? Looking good dude


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

downhillross13 said:


> zachdank you are my hero.


And you are mine.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

likestocrash said:


> How many locals you got on the crew?


There are 13 of us. We will not be letting anyone else in. We will hold a couple invitational jump jams in the next year.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

wow, those lips look perfect, the spot pristine.

now lets see someone tear that **** up! (in a good way)


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that looks nice.....13 guys.....I wish we had that....just seems like WCH, Me, Alloy and 2 others.....suckeroo....suckeroo


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

that is fycking sick ZD!

any curved wall rides going in there?


----------



## ^vindicator! (Aug 30, 2006)

yeh dats wut i call hard work. a bulldozer and a full cargo fo beer. sick.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

sriracha said:


> that is fycking sick ZD!
> 
> any curved wall rides going in there?


There will be 2 massive wallrides. 1 curved 90 degrees, and 1 flat.


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

The grooming is effin unreal...they're like clay sculptures. Definitely one of the most impressive builds I've ever seen.

Are you guys gathering the dirt from somewhere on the farm or are you havin it trucked in?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

unreal....


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

that looks like power wheelie central


----------



## RPG (Sep 16, 2005)

Simply a work of art, and so are the jumps. Pabst Blue Ribbon is simply the best. Love it on tap.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

wow that's incredible. super sick work


----------



## coma13 (Sep 3, 2005)

RadChad is looking bearded!

Incredible work as always!


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

hows that metal drop gonna be set up?...that all looks amazing incase younhavnt heard it enough


----------



## RadChad (Jul 12, 2005)

coma13 said:


> RadChad is looking bearded!
> 
> Incredible work as always!


yeah, that comes naturally with unemployment.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

You fools built and amusement park!!


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

Those fools at Sea Otter should hire you guys to build a real MTX course. 

I ain't kidding. 

That's just a beautiful setup. Perfect berms, wow.

JMH


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

sick...


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Those are so amazing. I would give so much if we had dirt like that here, only the rocky rooty NE crap dirt. That 90 hip looks impossible. So sweet dude.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

Zd u through it down beyond all others. u are more than my hero.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

jazzy jibber said:


> that looks like power wheelie central


Your front wheel never touches the ground at Joes. Don't worry Sage, i got some sick big $hit going in at the farm in the next couple weeks. You can come get your nasty whip on.


----------



## Grantels (Oct 19, 2004)

Dude will you please, teach me how to ride there?


PLEASE


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

that hip looks like the best part.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

duuuuuuude THAT is what happens with like 2000 hours behind a shovel and an equiv amount of time behind the bars, that shiz is crazy as hell and it stumps most of the southeastern trails hands down and thats some goooood dirt


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Yummy.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

umm wow


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

its like....


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> its like....


see, no words to describe


----------



## Monster T-roy (Aug 20, 2004)

--jesus!! you weren't kidding. save some acreage for me to build on, i'm gonna make that dirt loop we always talked about. what about a berm transfer to oposite berm like the tripple threat had? seriously though, you've outdone yourself again. props to all who threw it down, and to joe for providing the place and means(tractors).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm speechless, simply fycking amazing :eekster:^10


----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

so when can i hit those with my sunday?


----------



## chuffer (Apr 15, 2004)

nice pumptrack.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i now have dreams about your jumps ZD


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

is that in WA?


----------



## Mongiafer (May 29, 2005)

Fvking Insane Sickkkkkkkkkk.......please Post More Pics. 
Those Berms Look So Perfect


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

The farm is on hit right now. Pure mtb heaven, and it ain't even close to done.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

180 horse shoe burms are the $hit.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachman.....any pictures of the drop in......


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> zachman.....any pictures of the drop in......


You are a dumba$s.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Nicely done!!!!!


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Great post as always Zach. You guys rip it up!


----------



## jakedank (Oct 13, 2006)

from what has been created so far i have to just say that is fvcking sheer ravaging sickness, theres more lines in that section then my grandmas face...the 180 berms are insane and im betting that you get thrown out with some crazy speed, looks fun but i im sure its punishing as well... keep up the updates with the sick photos.:thumbsup:


----------



## matt (Feb 2, 2004)

Damn. That is awesome. When I saw the first pic of that berm with no rider, I was wondering which way/how it was ridden... But now I know.:thumbsup: 

Looks like those jumps boost you pretty high too


----------



## jazzy jibber (May 6, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Your front wheel never touches the ground at Joes. Don't worry Sage, i got some sick big $hit going in at the farm in the next couple weeks. You can come get your nasty whip on.


thats sounds nice, i cant wait to ride once i get off these crutches, broken heels are not fun


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> You are a dumba$s.


and you have problems....just wanted to see the height of the drop in better


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jazzy jibber said:


> thats sounds nice, i cant wait to ride once i get off these crutches, broken heels are not fun


healing vibes....heal quick


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> and you have problems


No. I had problems. Then you quit calling me everyday.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> No. I had problems. Then you quit calling me everyday.


really???.....seriously i wanted to see the drop in pic and height,....that is all.....that stuff is way cool


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> really???.....seriously i wanted to see the drop in pic and height,....that is all.....that stuff is way cool


There are multiple pictures of the drop in this thread and the other one. Are you blind. I know you live on this website, so you must have seen them.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i sure do hope i'm allowed to ride there someday soon, that shizz is looing sick....

we've been busy at our line this past week 'cause of some rain. taller jumps and berms, berm to berm transfers in all the u-turns and s-turns, no more flat spots. you're either railing a berm or pinning a jump....


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i sure do hope i'm allowed to ride there someday soon....


Don't be a goofy bastad. You have the free pass to whatever i build fo life son.


----------



## hunt27 (Sep 20, 2005)

That Shyt Is More Creative Than Anything Walt Disney Could Of Ever Thought Up!!!!!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> There are multiple pictures of the drop in this thread and the other one. Are you blind. I know you live on this website, so you must have seen them.


not *clear* pics of the drop in off the metal take off...that is all i am asking....very cool indeed


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> we've been busy at our line this past week 'cause of some rain. taller jumps and berms, berm to berm transfers in all the u-turns and s-turns, no more flat spots. you're either railing a berm or pinning a jump....


I've heard rumors about that shiz. I'll be down to test out your work in about 4 days.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

hunt27 said:


> That Shyt Is More Creative Than Anything Walt Disney Could Of Ever Thought Up!!!!!


You best be ready to shred some real DJ's this weekend fool.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Monster T-roy said:


> --jesus!! you weren't kidding. save some acreage for me to build on, i'm gonna make that dirt loop we always talked about. what about a berm transfer to oposite berm like the tripple threat had? seriously though, you've outdone yourself again. props to all who threw it down, and to joe for providing the place and means(tractors).


Sorry homie. By the time you get hear, that $hit will be done. There will be lots of work to keep the place dialed.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

jakedank said:


> from what has been created so far i have to just say that is fvcking sheer ravaging sickness, theres more lines in that section then my grandmas face...the 180 berms are insane and im betting that you get thrown out with some crazy speed, looks fun but i im sure its punishing as well... keep up the updates with the sick photos.:thumbsup:


Thanks brother.


----------



## brettf (Jun 28, 2005)

holy poop! looks awesome!


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Will you ever have to tear this place down?


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

very very nice


----------



## Ben Barron (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks SICK! Zach. Sorry I didn't get back to ya. Been crazy busy @ work. Plus my back/knee been acting up and, since the destruction of the Nut, I've been a little bummed/burnt on riding.

Good news ( for me ) is I'm starting to get the itch again and the knee at least is feeling better. [email protected], it's rough gettin' old


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

holy **** zachary, those are some nice whopdy doos.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

iam speachless....those are like nothing ive ever seen before......nice work


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

that sh!it's sick, son


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

dude thats ****in sick is that in chico that looks nicer than the nut ever did


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

chicohigh5 said:


> dude thats ****in sick is that in chico that looks nicer than the nut ever did


This place is gone now. Plowed flat.


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

are you serious that looks like it was awsome while it lasted


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

Goddammit I hate you so fricken much you lucky bastard!

ROAAAARRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

I wish we didn't rent!

~SCHWEET~
Tim


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Dang that place looked awesome! Sorry to hear it got plowed flat though I am sure yall will create something even more awesome!


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

if u build it i will come,

FREAKIN' SWEET!!!!!!! while it lasted from what i heard from Andrew, good luck with new ones


----------

